# Using Eyeshadows as Blush



## braidey (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you use eyeshadows as blush?  I heard this is a great idea.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 28, 2008)

I have only used some pigments and mi'lady red on cheeks.I have used blush as shadows.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 28, 2008)

haha i always use my well dressed blush as eyeshadow if i need that colorr.


----------



## Dauphine (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_haha i always use my well dressed blush as eyeshadow if i need that colorr._

 
I use my blushes as an eyeshadow too.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 28, 2008)

some loose eyeshadows but i feel that my eyeshadows are too pigmented and shimmery! i do use blush as eyeshadow!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to use Texture as a blush, but now I just use it on my eyes because mine is so old (it has a screw top) lol. I need to buy a new one, but I'm too cheap. It's perfectly fine to use any eye shadow as a blush.


----------



## XShear (Feb 28, 2008)

Neutral Pink and Rule I have used as a blush - both looked lovely.


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm not a WOC but I have used Coppering, Sushi Flower, Passionate, and a few others as blushes. Sometimes it's easier to use it then to try and find a blush in the same colour family.


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 28, 2008)

i tried sushi flower once, but i felt like i was just wasting alot of eyeshadow for no reason. it looked pretty, but i'd rather just stick to blush.


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Mar 1, 2008)

i've used cream shadows as a blush...came out quite nicely but couldn't find a cream blush match for it


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 1, 2008)

I don't, but from what I understand, it's perfectly fine.

I hear you shouldn't use blush as eyeshadow, because the pigments in blush aren't fine enough for the eyes


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 1, 2008)

I have used Swish and Expensive Pink as blushes and they are pretty as can be.
Also have used Canton Candy Paint as a blush and it's frickin beautiful!


----------



## jardinaires (Mar 1, 2008)

i do aaaall the time. i bought beauty sleep randomly and it works nicely as a blush. so does sushi flower if you use it lightly.. most any neutral/pink shadow will work great as a blush, especially if you want a little bit of a different texture on the cheeks. also for dramatic or theater makeup different color shadows work great. and on a side note, i use satin taupe to softly sketch in sideburns for myself on some days as it perfectly matches my haircolor.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Mar 1, 2008)

as long as its not a frost i think it would look good.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 1, 2008)

Definitely.  I do that all the time.  I use BeautyBurst e/s as a blush.  Also Ben Nye has some great e/s that you can also use as blush...


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 3, 2008)

Absolutely! I use Coppering.  Brown Script is goooorgeous as a natural blush!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 3, 2008)

Lovestone Mineralize eye shadow is a gorgeous blush too.


----------



## L281173 (Mar 3, 2008)

Many of Milan Mineral's Pigments function wonderfully as blush and eyeshadows.


----------



## Temptasia (Mar 4, 2008)

I use the pink from my NARS Divine duo as a blush.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Lovestone Mineralize eye shadow is a gorgeous blush too._

 
Oh yeah and layer with a MSF, magical


----------



## toby1 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm NW45 and Haux and Stomp are great blushes


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes. The darker shade in Rimmel Cream Caramel duo is the perfect blush shade for me. Most blushes are too pink or red for my skin.


----------



## aziajs (Mar 5, 2008)

Nope.  Never tried it although I did buy Lovestone MES to use as a cheek color.


----------



## user79 (Mar 6, 2008)

I've used Coppering as a blush (actually in that FOTD that can be seen in my avatar) and it looked pretty amazing - if intense. The finish of eyeshadows can be a bit much for normal blush looks though.


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 12, 2008)

i use embark e/s for contour when i wear a warmer color blush.  it is beautiful.


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 12, 2008)

I've used Metal-X Pink Ingot on my cheeks before. Gorgeous! I use my finger to rub it in and blend. Makes it easier to apply and more natural looking that way. Very sheer and glowy!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Apr 13, 2008)

I use eyeshadow as blush
blush as lipstick and e/s
lipstick as blush and e/s


----------



## jilliandanica (Apr 13, 2008)

i use shadows as blush (and vice versa) quite often. i like the results a lot better sometimes. I use Mi'Lady (sweeping both with my 187), Goldspice and Pink Ingot Metal-X, Rare and Refined Richmetal Highlighter...love them! After reading all the responses...I've gotta try Coppering


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Apr 16, 2008)

makeup is makeup. just because the label says its one thing means nothing - use that eyeshadow as blush, lip gloss as eye sheen, and lipstick as a creme blush. its all good.

besides, that one guy using nothing but lipstick on a model for her makeup is the reason why we have stick blusher. everything is a multitasker.


----------



## neezer (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *halal_beauty* 

 
_i use embark e/s for contour when i wear a warmer color blush.  it is beautiful._

 
yeah me too..and i use embark for fillin in my brows too but i guess that's another thread lol


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2008)

I use Sheerspark Pressed Powder from the Stylistics collection in Warm Ice as a blush.


----------



## halal_beauty (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_yeah me too..and i use embark for fillin in my brows too but i guess that's another thread lol_

 
hahaha, i use embark for brows too...it is the perfect shade for so many things


----------

